# Getting rid of the apps that came with my new Dell



## JamieNJ (Jul 11, 2003)

I am planning to go into Add or Remove Programs, and remove a bunch of stuff that came on my new Dell. I'm a bit of a neatfreak. Is there any problem with doing this? As I look at these, I do not even know what a lot of them are. I am operating under the assumption that if it came on the PC free, I can probably get it back for free. Not sure if this is the right forum for this. Someone help me if it's not!

Also, I have four users on this machine, me and my three kids. If I delete a program while I'm logged on, does that remove it for them?

Should I remove?
Andrea Voice Center
Creative Mediasource
Dell Cineplayer
Dell Gameconsole
Digital Content Portal
Earthlink Setup files
ESPN Motion
GemMasterMystic
Get High Speed Internet!
Learn2 Player
Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition Installer
Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE
MSN
Net Waiting
Net Zero Installers
Otto
Plaxo Toolbar for Outlook and Outlook Express
Quicktime
RealPlayerBasic
5 separate Roxio apps
Search Assist
3 separate Sonic apps
URL Assistant
Viewpoint Media Player
WebCyberCoach 3.2 Dell
WildTangent WEb Driver

Thanks


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

the roxio and sonic are cd burning apps ...you might want to keep those..wild tangent is considered malware by some tools...the rest you should be able to remove without problems...you might want to create a restore point and then IN SAFE MODE delete 3
or 4 of the programs and then play with your computer for awhile to make sure everything you use works..then turn off restore...that will get rid of those removed programs so they dont come back ..then turn it back on and create another restore point and name it something about after uninstalling such and such apps...the repeat with the rest of the things you want to remove


----------



## JamieNJ (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks for that. Yes, I'll keep roxio and sonic. I plan to remove wild tangent; that's what you were advising, right? I just learned about restore point by another guy on here, and created a restore point. Just so I understand; boot up in safe mode, go to Add/Remove while in Safe Mode, remove a few, then reboot in regular mode, make sure I'm still functional, turn off restore, turn it on again, give it a descriptive name, and repeat?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

yep thats the way to go


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If they gave you all the CD's for your Dell like they did for my cousin you have a Restore CD that installs everything back to the way it was shipped to you, Windows CD, Monitor CD, Drivers CD and there was a couple others she had that I bet was for the other software.
But I redid her PC with just the Windows CD and then installed the drivers for the PC hardware and installed the drivers for the monitor off the other CD. 
All you got was the Dell Update or something like that when you installed the windows CD
But doing it this way you did not get all the added junk or demo's that you do not need or want. 

You can call them and ask to find out just how they have everything on the CD's. Even if you do not want to redo the PC now it will be a good way to do it when you ever redo your PC. You get free software support for life so it does not matter that your PC is years old. I think the PC I worked on was over 4 year old so the PC was no longer covered but they was nice in telling me how do install the software.


----------



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Jamie .. I am also in the same situation..

I just got my Inspiron E1505 yesterday.. To my shock.. it was made in malaysia.. it says on the box itself.. (thats probably why the status sits in boxing for 3 days)

anyways.. to my further shock.. (even though i expected), it was loaded with full of crap.
my machine is dual core 1.83Ghz with 2GB ram and 7200 rpm drive with 256MB graphics card.., but that thing was slow as hell.. Anyways I am a software guy and want complete control of my machine, I uninstalled most of the stuff.. 

I cleaned some of my registry so far.. (simple add remove programs dont remove completely..).. still lot of work to do..
I was shocked to see how much spy/adware is preinstalled by dell..

ABOVE ALL what is unacceptable is that they dont give you driver cds.. what jerks.?

to begin with you cannot reformat the harddrive and start over again.. I already spent 4-5 hrs cleaning this bloatware..

1. Does anyone know what this URL Assistant is?? I cannot remove it at all.. The add remove programs does not do anything..

2. Has anyone figured out the way to get the drivers? or make a cd from my installation of the drivers and MCE alone?? I certainly dont want the complete restore which may include some of the bloatware..


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You might want to confirm if the *Roxio* and *Sonic* programs are fully-functional and not just demos or have a time limit on them. If they're fully-functional, keep them because you'll want them for CD/DVD burning and copying.

Most of the other stuff is useless junk and is likely outdated. *Microsoft Plus! Photo Story* is a good example. Version 3.0 is available and is a free download.

Whichever ones that you do decide to uninstall, check the C:\PROGRAM FILES folder afterwards and make sure to delete their leftover folders - if they're still there.

If you go to the website for your model name/model number DELL and check the software updates list, you'll likely find several updates afready available for some of the software and hardware in it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JamieNJ (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm back to tackling this, and have some follow up questions:

-removing the progams did not work for some of the programs while in Safe Mode, per a message that pops up when I tried to delete them; thus far, it includes Dell Cineplayer, Digial Content Portal, and Earthlink Setup Files. I am planning to do this NOT in safe mode, but figured I would say this first here to see if anyone objects
-2newdellhell, what you say cleaning the registry, over and above Add/Delete, can you be more specific? I have dabbled in the registry, but always am afraid I will wreck hovac
-hoping to hear from others on URL Assistant. I have not gotten to that yet
-I removed Google Desktop, which was not on my list above, and then got a scare, when after the install teh PC froze, and then I could not see the net. Upon rebooting, things seem back to normal

Jamie


----------



## 2newdellhell (Apr 8, 2006)

Jamie..
You need to be careful when you delete the registry entries.. First search at the top level for all the items you removed.. for example "google"".. You will find in several places references. Initially remove main entries under software, then re-run the search, and delete only the values(not keys) for items in IE related keys.. then remove any associated class ids.. You will need to carefully do this for all the programs you thought you cleaned..

Another important thing..
OPen you task manager and look for processes.. I found GTB.exe.. thats for google toolbar which I completely removed from my system and my registry.. that sucker was still sitting and running on task manager.. guess what I dont want it and want to remove it.. but as soon as i click it it changes itself to GTB2.exe.. anyway i stopped it and found related files under "c:\dell\e-xxxx" i forgot the correct name.. i cleaned them out..

Also go to administrative tools and services and remove or disable services that you do not use...
I do everything on regular mode..so that i have full control, coz i know what i am doing.. be careful and take your time..

Anyone got any info on this URL Assistant??


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Jamie: Instead of messing with the registry for each of the now useless keys for the programs you uninstalled, I suggest you use a registry cleaner like jvi6 power tools 2005. 
It costs about 30 bucks and is worth every penny.
Another of jv's tools, which I have used for about 4 years with no problems, is RegSupreme. You can buy the disk for $12.95 +s/h from www.macecraft.com. 
When you use it, all the keys you delete are backed up so that if a problem developes you merely restore the backup.


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Aabout that URL assistant: See this:
http://forums.us.dell.com/supportforums/board/message?board.id=sw_winxp&message.id=183758


----------



## JamieNJ (Jul 11, 2003)

For now, I am not going to mess with the registry unless I find that I am having problems.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

There&#8217;s a way to do this Garbage removal somewhat safely.
It involves making a recovery Image of your system as you go &#8230; in case you Trash something that you shouldn&#8217;t have.
This will require a USB external HD to store the system recovery images in .. and some software.

Also &#8230; when your done carrying out the trash &#8230; and have a clean, fully updated system &#8230;
You&#8217;ll never have to worry about re-installing the Garbage, or performing all the current updates again.

Any spare funds in your computer budget for a spare tire and some collision insurance ??
Are the kids Teenage drivers yet ?
Are you Interested ???


----------



## sincap2 (Apr 15, 2006)

Jamie,

I just received my new Dell machine and its loaded to the gills w/ crap. Its amazing that when you upgrade the RAM, they just force more programs to run in the background up on start up. 
Anyway, I was hoping, if you had already run through the uninstall procedure that everyone recommended, you could save me, and likely others, tons of time by letting us know which programs uninstall w/o any adverse affecst to the machine. Could you please list them out for us?:up: 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## JamieNJ (Jul 11, 2003)

No problem, I'll do my best. I did this a while ago, and forget any details. There was nothing I eliminated that has caused any subsequent problems with using the PC, but of course caveating it that this is my use of the PC, which is web browsing, email, Word and Excel. Some would not allow themselves to be removed in safe mode, so did it in regular bootup. Here's my original list, with comments:

Andrea Voice Center (still there, not sure why I did not blow it away)
Creative Mediasource (removed)
Dell Cineplayer (removed)
Dell Gameconsole (removed)
Digital Content Portal (removed-there is still something still there called Digital Line Connect)
Earthlink Setup files (removed)
ESPN Motion (removed)
GemMasterMystic (removed)
Get High Speed Internet! (removed)
Learn2 Player (removed)
Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition Installer(removed)
Microsoft Plus! Photo Story 2 LE (removed)
MSN (removed)
Net Waiting (removed)
Net Zero Installers (removed)
Otto (removed)
Plaxo Toolbar for Outlook and Outlook Express (removed)
Quicktime (think I removed it, but I think I subsequently put it back on)
RealPlayerBasic (removed)
5 separate Roxio apps (kept per feedback above)
Search Assist (removed)
3 separate Sonic apps (kept, per feedback above)
URL Assistant (removed)
Viewpoint Media Player (removed)
WebCyberCoach 3.2 Dell (removed)
WildTangent WEb Driver (removed)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If I may Butt in ...
I see you wanted to remove QT and Real Player.
I hate them also ... but occasionally you might need a .rm or .mov Player.
I also have removed them from my HP ... then replaced them with the freeware ...
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm
and
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/QuickTime_Alternative.htm
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## cutie_pyie (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey JamieNJ,

I guess I am going thru the same thing as you but cn you please tell us what model of Dell PC do you have and what is the operating system??

Tnx a bunch!
Cin (in NJ also)


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Below is a link to a very pertinent discourse. Note in the text a link to the "utility" that will clean out Dell 'bloatware.' I found this info in a brief Thread that involved two very prominent TSG "experts." One of them referred to the utility as 'a favorite.'
{redoak}

http://tech.yahoo.com/bp;_ylt=AnPVEp6Npm8Si_kB6eOBRizxLJA5?blogname=null&blogpost=77


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Although I haven't tried it, the link from redoak seems like a pretty painless way to uninstall a lot of the crap that Dell installs on their machines. If you don't like the result, there's always the restore partition to take it back to the factory configuration.


----------



## JamieNJ (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi Cin, sorry I was away for a bit. The PC is a Dell Dimension E510, and it's an XP. I want to check out the redoak utility, but am too tired tonight!


----------

